# god bud, gods ak47,medicine man, nuken, sleeskunk, sleemo, blue god



## Ruffy (Jul 28, 2013)

lol title says it all. this will be my odd postings of buds every while :icon_smile: 

I learned a lot here after being off, for 15 yrs of growing and seen some sick stuff and done some great grows since ive come back legally, technically to NC for the sick soil!! 

marijuana! 

heres some pics. ill pull them outta room when there almost done for better shots


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 29, 2013)

:ciao: Ruffy!


----------



## kaotik (Jul 29, 2013)

man, that god looks great.
lot better than the crap used to get passed around here as 'god' 
you cross the AK or someone else?
and what is the nuken? looks nice and satty

thanks for sharing ruffy


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 29, 2013)

hey kaotic, been awhile dude!
gods ak47 is a cross oh ak47 and god bud from Jordan of island
nuken in mainly indica,  kish x god bud
nuken and the hash  will bend over any grown man!
hola drifting 07


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 29, 2013)

Niiiiice:aok:

I can smell'em from here....oh wait thats me


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 30, 2013)

Beautiful flower there..I liked the God bud when uhh grew it. It started flowering way earlier than anything else when i grew her outside. Wats the day u like to harvest her indoor??


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 30, 2013)

I'd love to pick up BCBD's Da Purps. Been lookin at her for awhile as well as God Bud.:hubba:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 30, 2013)

Ruffy, I have got a couple of God's OG Kush going.  The seeds germinated hard--1 didn't germ, 1 popped the shell, but never emerged from the soil, 1 died for no reason I could figure out when it was about 10 days old or so.  I want to germ the other 5, but geez, I am not used to only getting 2 viable plants from 5 seeds.  Any words of wisdom on the God side of this strain?  I love the description and if it is accurate, I will be happy with this strain.

You plants look great.  I am also partial to that super soil of nouvelles.


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 30, 2013)

thg, my first run but from what ive seen in nc s oil, you don't need to worry. the girls love ss. and god bud is a frosty girl along with gods ak.
were did you get the seeds?
id buy them from vancouver seed bank, but not bcbd.
mine are all from Jordan of the island, everything I have run from joti is sick and stout product, never a germ issue or herm, yet, lol


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 30, 2013)

I'd buy mine from Attitude but thats just me....


----------



## Ruffy (Jan 3, 2016)

I need to see this again in my room, Canada legal option, LP option, allard win and allowed to change adresss, or goldstars lol
I mis growing "(


----------



## kaotik (Jan 4, 2016)

hopefully JT will come through, and we'll all be safe to grown soon.
 the med systems have been nothing but a farce IMO (MMAR was a joke, MMPR is bloody sleazy)
i'm sure they'll eff it up somehow though.. but wont effect anything i do either way 

you're still shutdown eh? i actually feel fairly safe ATM with everything up in the air. figure it'd take something huge to get them to come after a very small personal grower like me.
i don't have kids or a family though, so easier decision


----------



## Ruffy (Oct 15, 2016)

well the Canadian gov has really messed up this ACMPR lol every 3 months wee neeed a new script lol


----------



## Budlight (Oct 15, 2016)

Ruffy  what do you mean you have to renew your script every three months I thought the ACMPR  was for the patients to grow end of it


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 16, 2016)

Oh God.  Nice looking plants there buddy


----------

